# tein basic vs eibock w/ koni?



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

what i am wondering is since the cost of the two different set ups is close, which would be the better set up? is the tein basic pretty good or would the eibach prokit with the koni yellows be a better set up. ive done alot of searching and have heard ood things about both but not yet a comparrison.
thanks for any help?


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

From what i know and have heard eibach springs makes the best springs out. I am a fan of Tein but I bought Eibach springs. The way I see it is there must be a reason why everyone has eiboch sportline or pro kit. All of the reviews I have seen say eiboch springs are the best springs on the market.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Lurking around and thought I'll give my $.02.

From owning a few BMW's, I have used two set ups. 
-Eibach with Koni's (springs and w/ GC's)
-H&R's with Koni's
-Eibach with Boge

From owning a few RX-7s, I have used a few set ups.
-Eibach with Tokiko Lumina's
-GC's (Eibach) Koni's
-Tien's Cover basic, non-adj. shock (short height)

Both the BMW and the MAZDA have almost identical feel and feed back....lov'em both. The Eibach street springs are progressive type springs, which give a good soft and confortable ride. I did thou have one issue of uneven spring height on one of my RX-7's with only 20k miles. In regards to the BMW, it didn't lower much but the ride felt more centered. Good ride....Eibach type quality.

The Tien c/over and the GC/Koni sets were used on an auto-x turboII. 
Specs:
-The Tiens weights were in kg/mm..so I can remember the specs. 
-The GC/Eibach's had 550/480 springs for both sets......if I can remember right. 
-The Tien shocks in the kit was pretty much a basic sport shock, good valving (soft)
-The Koni's sport shock are normally valved for high speed then low speed driving (hard)

Since my experience is pretty much different then yours, I can only advise you to speak to someone that UNDERSTANDS Tien products. You will need to get the correct type springs and shocks that match your driving style. If looks are part of your game plan, then make SURE it suits your needs.

Good Luck


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

In addition in regards to Eibach Sportline and Pro kits..

The Sportline lowers your car in an average of 1".

The ProKits lower over 1" - 2"...

Both give the same feel.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

honestly though the koni with sportlines is a good combo, the tein's are pretty much bolt in. the koni's you have to cut. for the convenience factor i'd just go for the teins. everyone i know that has them is very happy, including me


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

b15chik said:


> honestly though the koni with sportlines is a good combo, the tein's are pretty much bolt in. the koni's you have to cut. for the convenience factor i'd just go for the teins. everyone i know that has them is very happy, including me


CUT KONI's... :wtf: 

Who told you that!?!?!? Are you serious? If you have to "cut" a shock...your not buying the right one.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Front'in said:


> CUT KONI's... :wtf:
> 
> Who told you that!?!?!? Are you serious? If you have to "cut" a shock...your not buying the right one.


the koni's are inserts..well the front 2 anyways. i'm lazy and wouldn't want to mess with it


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

thanks for all the help, my main concern is which would give the best handling.
i also do like the fact the teins would be a much easier install.
i would like to do a little auto-x but im not going extreme enough to get the tein ss and so i figured the basics or eibachs would be better suited for my driving style.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Front'in said:


> In addition in regards to Eibach Sportline and Pro kits..
> 
> The Sportline lowers your car in an average of 1".
> 
> ...


you've got that backwards. Sportlines drop MORE than prokits.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you've got that backwards. Sportlines drop MORE than prokits.


 :thumbup: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

b15chik said:


> the koni's are inserts..well the front 2 anyways. i'm lazy and wouldn't want to mess with it


It is not that hard at all. What you have to cut is the stock shock according to the instructed location. I did this with an SP RX-3, on Koni's. Once you cut, thread, insert and cap...its done.

But, you need to have the tools.....

By now, there should be tons of companies that made C/Over systems for the street. You'll find one.......try the Nissan aftermarket tuners. Those guys might have something to your liking.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Go with Teins. I've ridden in a B15 that went from Eibachs to Tein SS and it was no comparison. It's the reason I got myself a set of Tein SS for my B14. 

Tein will give you all the handling you'd want, are height-adjustable, have shortened strut bodies and have well-matched damping/spring rate for a smooth ride as well as great handling.

Tein Basics are just like Tein SS set at 5/8 damping. Both work real well.


----------

